# 'dataready' accept filter [apache22.x.x. with SSL]



## beastie_007 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi all,

On my new installed webserver, apache22.(2.13) (freebsd 7.2 RELEASE -p4)
i configured it to use SSL and made my own private certs.

There where now wrong messages after configuring apache22 without using SSL, but when i started Apache22 up with using SSL then i became the message during the reboot


```
[warn] no such file or directory: Failed to enable the 'dataready' acceptfilter
```

i thought, maybe a freebsd-update fetch , freebsd-update install could resolve the problem. It didn't worked

But i found allready on a site the following remedie: 
http://serverfault.com/questions/68120/failed-to-enable-the-dataready-accept-filter

try this:

[cmd=]kldload accf_data.ko[/cmd]

or this in loader.conf:


```
accf_data_load="YES"
```

.....i have added these line in my /boot/loader.conf

After a reboot the problem was solved and there where no wrong messages anymore with apache22. It works fine now together with the SSL

greets,
Beastie_007 
httpd://www.m31galaxy.nl


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 11, 2009)

And just in case you run into a related error:

[cmd=]kldload accf_http[/cmd] or put


----------

